# Songs you love.....



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I fell in love with this song...and happiness dont drag its feet and time moves faster then you think.......

[youtube]cZXzakM_TDw[/youtube]


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

My favorite song right now is "Royals" by Lorde. (am challenged when it comes to throwing up pics and music though, sorry) I really like it after 1:05.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Listening to buck cherry tryin to keep my motivation up on this swrst box of a day.

I dont think a link to snything they do eould be appropriate.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

For you summer...

[youtube]LFasFq4GJYM[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

mickm said:


> Listening to buck cherry tryin to keep my motivation up on this swrst box of a day.
> 
> I dont think a link to snything they do eould be appropriate.


 
Yes, I've been called a crazy ....but you'll never know....LOL


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you Poo Goddess!!!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Anything from Animal House.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

No matter how long you have been with someone today is all we have.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH-3CJ0CBGA[/ame]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I see Target has a kids commercial for back to school. They are playing 2 songs I usta dance 2. Anybody see it and know the songs??


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]v61F2x6vOLA[/youtube]


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My favorites change all the time
This is one I really like at the moment
[YOUTUBE]vLYQ4SrIMY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]3nTwBF7dM7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall know music is like a lollipop to me i cant stop at just one lick/youtube posting.

lets crank it and rip the knob off

[YOUTUBE]gpyRI1j9t6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i found the official ST song lyrics


highway



It's a long, long highway. 
Will this road of life lead me to someone 
Who sees the world in a grain of sand 
Who holds the future in the palm of their hand?
Oh, no one else can see things like I do 

It's a long, long highway 
Looking for a home where the seed was sown 
And the harvest was young.
Will this road of life lead me to someone,
Someone?

The rays of sun and the light of dawn, 
My inspiration since the day I was born, 
Oh, no one else can see things like I do.

It's a long, long highway 
But don't make the start on an empty heart.
When you think you've begun 
Let the road of life lead you to someone,
Someone

Nothing is serious to me,
I live for what will be (listen to me).
I can always be a dreamer
So trust your heart,
Don't fall apart.
You'll see
At your journey's end,
You will find a friend in me 

It's a long, long highway.
Will this road of life lead me to someone?
You touched the dream that was in your eyes 
You took so long only to realize,
Oh, no one else can love you like I do 

It's a long, long highway.
Looking for a home where the seed was sown
And my harvest was young.
Will this road of life lead me to someone?

It's a long, long highway 
But don't make a start 
On an empty heart 

It's a long, long highway.
Let this road of life lead you to someone,
Someone


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this is only posting of it from moody bluegrass i can find.


[YOUTUBE]8tj2prCl-DE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]vmZ1ZatTlHc[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

:whistlin::whistlin::whistlin::whistlin:




[YOUTUBE]imN48YKDHsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Both these always make me want to get up and dance. Despite being disparate, the chord progressions are similar, so maybe that's what moves me:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH7-T7OukdU[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSAqkGU2nQ4[/ame]

Have always loved 'em both.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fowler I am so happy to have you back. You are the only one that will play country with me.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X_s4ftgfH8&list=TLHNQjdTmqgaQ[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjjByweNUOY&list=TLHNQjdTmqgaQ[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJrI8Eqm82E[/ame]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I just love this song.
[YOUTUBE]B3cpvK7dO_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

One I haven't been able to get out of my head (sorry, not country)...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BksJ99wIuCw[/ame]


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnyYwdFQJgk[/ame]


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Without a doubt the ultimate being in love song. 25-30 years later I still want to have that special woman to play/sing that song to!! Some women you sing and play for, others, not so much.:happy:

Kissing music has to be just about anything by Kenny G.:clap:

Chicago's "Beginnings" was a powerful ballad that stuck to me back in the day.:whistlin:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm like Cornhusker, mine change all of the time. Music completely expresses my emotions externally and is a huge part of every day of my life.

A few current favorites:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1OSq2SEOu4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1OSq2SEOu4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D444J1ap2g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D444J1ap2g[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTxzDrTdVac"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTxzDrTdVac[/ame]

A song for the future:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtAXeDqkz_U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtAXeDqkz_U[/ame]

Forever favorites:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGQAfolOJUI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGQAfolOJUI[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyczNkWLeA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyczNkWLeA[/ame]

Life Themes:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3giK6DbSVA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3giK6DbSVA[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYCGLfKsZ9c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYCGLfKsZ9c[/ame]

That's probably enough for now during a conference call....LOL!

~ST aka MusicalFool


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Some old rock/folk socks inspired by real events:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arpZ3fCwDEw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3TOcw7taBo[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPU5BF1x3s8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw[/ame]

And one country song for Tambo:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvj6zdWLUuk[/ame]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

My favorites change all the time too, and I like all kinds of music, so here's what's going thru my head today ......

[YOUTUBE]2ascpwqLnyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

And one of my all time favorites......

[YOUTUBE]o-4dlJRYHGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

And another favorite.....

[YOUTUBE]WdUJPAG0ns8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

[ame]http://youtu.be/WwRrKaq0IyY[/ame]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

NoClue said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnyYwdFQJgk


 
I really like this one, I make awesome gravy!!...I Kinda of look like the man gurl too.....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]rf7GfUORHtw[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]ve8sNTqrzCw[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]t2hWgwTHMvw[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]Wws7mnMewPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]h_L4Rixya64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]5IqCfxgKZd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.comwatch?v=72RzVifu5pE 
how does one post a youtube video like that?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

goodatit, just copy and paste the URL from your browser's address line at the top of the page into the 'Reply' box. Then post your reply. That's all there is to it. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVAnlke_xUY[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vcARILTmXY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vcARILTmXY[/ame]


~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0LaoaMRB2g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0LaoaMRB2g[/ame]

~ST


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

thank you, Raeven.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABX1QB7ao5M[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad it was helpful.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This is the song that has my heart right now. I can see the dance to it as well. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4vV5_ViE4w[/ame]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]TTA2buWlNyM[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]vBErCVNP6rM[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]lYQZJ9NUzYU[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this is one of my new favs


[YOUTUBE]jaqDQUmKop0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]_YtzsUdSC_I[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this has to be one of the best songs/videos ever made


[YOUTUBE]N1GfEl8XUc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall know i cant do country for to long....roflmao....i gotta crank it....wooooot...rip the knob off.



[YOUTUBE]vEN3mQ0ql30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this will knock ya hair back in the wind....crank it.....its awesome.



[YOUTUBE]VBaVlDIMKCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I've loved this song for 30 years ...

[youtube]5GAjbAIqhq8[/youtube]


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

One more ...
[youtube]pOCikp4GG18[/youtube]
That was me 30 years ago! :hysterical:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

In thanks to Swift-Tuttle, which gave us Perseid, which was spectacular on Monday night. I watched with my great long-time friend who visited with his lovely daughter, my namesake, over this past week. What a show!  


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVutw8DLuD4[/ame]


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Many translations on this; I like this one best http://josvg.home.xs4all.nl/cits/sb/sb412.html

But regardless this song stirs me.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ_RkavCzWY[/ame]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]OjyqXCHeWgU[/youtube]

*Her Eyes Turn Green*

Written by Josh Abbott (Pretty ---- Tough, ASCAP)
*Verse 1*
She sits alone in the dark.
She hides her pain in her heart.
You couldn&#8217;t tell by her smile.
She only holds it for a while
and she loves.
*Chorus*
A woman inside with the pain that she hides.
It&#8217;s easy to see her eyes turn green when she cries.
Her eyes turn green when she cries.
*Verse 2*
Second chance has passed him by.
She&#8217;s lost that look in her eyes.
She&#8217;ll hold on to memories 
and her hopes will float with the breeze 
that she loves.
*Verse 3*
Now she&#8217;ll move on from yesterday,
and she&#8217;ll find someone who will say 
that she loves.
*Tag Ending*
Her eyes turn green&#8230;when she smiles.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

willow_girl said:


> One more ...
> [youtube]pOCikp4GG18[/youtube]
> That was me 30 years ago! :hysterical:


I wore out my first copy of this album, been through two copies of the CD. One of my favorite records of all time. I'm just glad that you can't wear out MP3's


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJZOeTnvq4k[/ame]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think I have always loved this song. It never gets old to me, and there are so many versions of it. Here's Johnny Cash.
[YOUTUBE]4Yk_uxgH03c[/YOUTUBE]

And Emmylou
[YOUTUBE]CfkjCwpTxFM[/YOUTUBE]
And this really nice version 
[YOUTUBE]rnJ-RZJolLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I once wrote a song using Wayfaring Stranger as the intro. It's the quintessential folk song, isn't it? Haunting, compelling melody... so beautiful. Never gets old to me, either.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]UqprkIfJgu4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wtC7i4KMRgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

An old favorite.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zolxpV2mks[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

And another forgotten goodie...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCXQycyN_Vs[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbTW928sMU[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GymGszRFN8[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4SxQ5BSJPc[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]HTO1B7hAK60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LT... that's beautiful. Truly touching. Never heard it. Thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TEhliSh_f4[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJzBcKM3ZIE[/ame]


----------



## Rustic Femme (Aug 8, 2011)

vicker said:


> I think I have always loved this song. It never gets old to me, and there are so many versions of it.


Johnny and Emmylou <3

16 Horsepower does a wonderful (IMHO) version of Wayfaring Stranger, too.

[YOUTUBE]Z0W7b9z_Zkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

A couple from Judy Collins:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5e6IN_YbwM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jn90y9H9S4[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4tEu9vUemgI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]pm3SDRIRmzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Lonelytree can I come up and dance with you in Alaska? you need a dance partner with them tunes your playing...LOL


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/PrettyPolly


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

This ones for you dave 

[youtube]I842xHEF4jM[/youtube]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmaCodtqmNk[/ame]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY8q8sj12zU[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Do they have to be old? LOL! I find new songs that become favorites daily.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWZr2F0qohA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWZr2F0qohA[/ame]

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4H6RDPL7KU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4H6RDPL7KU[/ame]

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've posted this one many times, but I love it, love it, love it. I especially love this version because it's two of my favorite artists playing together. And it doesn't hurt that she plays a guitar just like mine. Or... I guess more accurately, I play one just like hers. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlf_F1lVen0[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZiCAqgqSKY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZiCAqgqSKY[/ame]

~ST (who is in a sappy mood tonight)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]NSfOB8ANdWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]1nN_5kkYR6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf9BXGTbjVA&list=TLYOWQsEeNQmo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf9BXGTbjVA&list=TLYOWQsEeNQmo[/ame]

~ST


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Fowler said:


> This ones for you dave
> 
> [youtube]I842xHEF4jM[/youtube]


Thank you for your help.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is one of my favorites:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPn14fCdVn0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPn14fCdVn0[/ame]


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5qdfTIrOw8[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Another old favorite...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKlSVNxLB-A[/ame]


----------



## Rustic Femme (Aug 8, 2011)

T. Rex: _Monolith_

[YOUTUBE]F3DEgk06GBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

What a lovely day.....Not too hot.....Nice breeze
[YOUTUBE]DTv0K2SUlCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]Ejjb6MWnuPE[/youtube]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Never heard that song before.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

After hearing her sing in the movie "The Whole Nine Yards", I started listening to some of Stephanie Biddle's stuff:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdLm9qRRdh4[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I've been a jazz baby for a loooong time (and CindiLu will like this one, lol)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VGZ6M6t4vA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VGZ6M6t4vA[/ame]

~ST


----------

